# Soccer is Australian!



## Sean K (24 January 2011)

I played soccer as a kid and thought it was good fun. It taught me a few things. Some eye-leg co-ordination. How to hit a ball with my head. And I had a coach who my Mum called Ron Barassi. He must have been good for me.

However, I was Australian, so I switched to Australian Football and was relatively successful at that game.

Having watched the soccer highlights tonight I have concluded quite emphatically that soccer is very very un-Australian. 

Has anyone else thought that?


----------



## So_Cynical (24 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Agree somewhat...its a game that hasn't really developed as a game, gone forward i mean...there is no video ref and no hope there will ever be one, an accidental goal mouth arm ball 1 minute into the game is penalised the same as a very deliberate hand ball with 1 minute to go...crazy stuff.

Its un-Australian cos its played (and often has to be played) in in such a way that its not worth watching and pretty much a joke...as is any sport where playing for a draw is the strategy for the whole game.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Nonetheless it is the World Game.

gg


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nonetheless it is the World Game.
> 
> gg



So, good ambassadors for the human species. 

Should we send them off into outer space to represent us?


----------



## So_Cynical (24 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Nonetheless it is the World Game.
> 
> gg




Really makes you wonder what there thinking? add to that lunacy, American football and even basketball and baseball...its all pretty ordinary.

With soccer at least all that needs to happen is for the goals to be made about 1 meter wider and about 15 cm higher, add in a video ref and 2 challengers, per side, per game....and Walaah its a game worth watching.


----------



## tothemax6 (24 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Not a big fan of soccer, but rest of world is mad on it. 
Mind you I'm even less a fan of so-called 'Australian' games like AFL and Rugby league. Seriously, AFL, what the hell? This is a game? It amazes me that they take so seriously a game with so little structure and so little challenge. You need only boot the ball over everyone and between two poles, and that's the scoring? .
And league, well. League is "we are not intelligent enough to enjoy the challenging technical aspects of Union, so we will just stick to the smashing into each other bit instead, and call that a 'game'". 

Probably going to aggravate a few fans, but that's what the internet's are for .


----------



## JimBob (24 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

If only they could stamp out diving - would make the game much better and more interesting for australian supporters.  If they make an automatic one match ban for anyone found to be diving or faking injury based on a video review after the match - i think this would cut most of this stuff out.  I did watch a game recently where it was snowing and there was a few inches of snow on the ground during the match.  Not one player stayed down faking injury during that match.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



JimBob said:


> If only they could stamp out diving - would make the game much better and more interesting for australian supporters.  If they make an automatic one match ban for anyone found to be diving or faking injury based on a video review after the match - i think this would cut most of this stuff out.  I did watch a game recently where it was snowing and there was a few inches of snow on the ground during the match.  Not one player stayed down faking injury during that match.




agree JB. Diving is unAustralian

gg


----------



## jersey10 (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> I played soccer as a kid and thought it was good fun. It taught me a few things. Some eye-leg co-ordination. How to hit a ball with my head. And I had a coach who my Mum called Ron Barassi. He must have been good for me.
> 
> However, I was Australian, so I switched to Australian Football and was relatively successful at that game.
> 
> ...






Garpal Gumnut said:


> agree JB. Diving is unAustralian
> 
> gg




Before i add my  on this topic, may i have a list of characteristics that may lead to something being branded 'unAustralian'?


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Hi. I'm Australian. I use to play that 
 on bitumen with other fellas in primary school in the 80's in Australia.
I suppose it really depends on whether you want the skin removed from your legs.

what a stupid thread!


----------



## Whiskers (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



So_Cynical said:


> Agree somewhat...its a game that hasn't really developed as a game, gone forward i mean...there is no video ref and no hope there will ever be one, an accidental goal mouth arm ball 1 minute into the game is penalised the same as a very deliberate hand ball with 1 minute to go...crazy stuff.
> 
> Its un-Australian cos its played (and often has to be played) in in such a way that its not worth watching and pretty much a joke...as is any sport where playing for a draw is the strategy for the whole game.






So_Cynical said:


> Really makes you wonder what there thinking? add to that lunacy, American football and even basketball and baseball...its all pretty ordinary.
> 
> With soccer at least all that needs to happen is for the goals to be made about 1 meter wider and about 15 cm higher, add in a video ref and 2 challengers, per side, per game....and Walaah its a game worth watching.




International Rules Series!

A hybrid of the Aus game and Soccer... played between Aus and the Irish... only. I wonder why!



But seriously, I think if there is one major sport organisation that is still on balance more corrupt, it's FIFA. 

I think that is a lot of the reason why Aus has not developed the game as much relative to other international sports, because the Aussie way is a fair go, which is evidenced by technological advancements to improve the fairness of the game, but is decidely lacking in will by FIFA.


----------



## Tink (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

I would rather watch the soccer than the cricket :


----------



## Logique (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> ...I switched to Australian Football and was relatively successful at that game.



Ditto, minus the relatively successful bit. I noticed someone said they couldn't see the skill in AFL. Let's see them go out and get a touch against Gary Ablett. Junior or senior.

That QHB site looks good Kennas, cheese making supplies as well, what will they think of next.


----------



## todster (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

UnAustralian.  At the moment it seems the the bigger the flag or flags hanging off your clapped out commodore the more oz you are.
Why did they ban automatic weapons?


----------



## satanoperca (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

You cannot be serious!

Un-Australian - bull****

This is sportism at its best, why not bring back the white Australia policy.

Would rather my son play football (soccer) than AFL any day but then again I must be unAustralian.

Cheers


----------



## choice1 (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

I can't really see how a sport that has slightly different arbitrary rules, has different shaped goals and does not allow the use of hands gets labeled un-Australian...

Of course if you're talking about the type of PLAYERS the sport attracts then perhaps it's true that they don't fit the typical Australian sporting persona. To be honest I'm glad because hearing about fights, gang rapes and naked pictures does tend to get old...

But yeah Australian's never really seem to get into soccer. Since Brisbane has been leading the A-league we've been getting crowds of 10-15k consistently (up from 6-10) but that really doesn't fill up much of Suncorp stadium. Hopefully Australia will start supporting their soccer stars but until then there will be no growth in the national league and Australia will not be able to retain it's top talent. There is a good reason only 3 out of 23 players in our national team play in the national league...

On a side note we're 1 game away from qualifying for the AFC Asian cup finals!


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

The thing I really don't understand is the after goal celebration.

I mean, why try and run away from your team mates, even the one who did all the hard work downfield and kicked it to you, and take off your shirt to show everyone your weenie body.  

Very un-Australian.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> The thing I really don't understand is the after goal celebration.
> 
> I mean, why try and run away from your team mates, even the one who did all the hard work downfield and kicked it to you, and take off your shirt to show everyone your weenie body.
> 
> Very un-Australian.




Each form of football has it's own characteristics. In ARL you can have your prostate checked, I am told, in any old scrum.

gg


----------



## Bill M (26 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

When I was a kid we use to call it w@g ball because all the Italians played the game. They called our football water mellon ball in return. Then when I went to high school all the 10 pound Pommy immigrants were playing it, I wasn't wanted on their team. Not a lot has changed really, nearly every name in the Aussie team comes from another country originally. 

One of the best quotes I heard describing the game was my expat Aussie mates living overseas saying, "it's the only sport in the world where they play for 90 minutes and can't get a score, how boring."

Give me Aussie Rules or Rugby League any day.


----------



## Sean K (26 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

It's definitely un-Australian to fake for a free kick or to fake an injury. It should be on our citizenship test. Do you lie down, roll around on the floor and whimper like a dog in order to gain advantage in a game? I suppose if that was the case soccer wouldn't be played in Australia.


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Bill M said:


> When I was a kid we use to call it w@g ball because all the Italians played the game. They called our football water mellon ball in return. Then when I went to high school all the 10 pound Pommy immigrants were playing it, I wasn't wanted on their team. Not a lot has changed really, nearly every name in the Aussie team comes from another country originally.
> 
> One of the best quotes I heard describing the game was my expat Aussie mates living overseas saying, "it's the only sport in the world where they play for 90 minutes and can't get a score, how boring."
> 
> Give me Aussie Rules or Rugby League any day.



Ha  I can relate to your experience too Bill M. I played soccer in my teens and my league mates would say soccer was a girls game. From my experience, soccer was not girly in any way and physical contact with intent was accepted. Remembering though it is more of a skill sport in kicking and control. As Kennas noted it was and still is un-Australian to take a dive and feign injury. There are still the sooks at the top level internationally. 

Rugby league was watched religiously when growing up so soccer comes a close second in the football sports watched by our family. Maybe in the future a QLD. soccer team will pull on a jersey with determination of state of origin warriors. 
We see that "intent" with Lucas Neill.


----------



## doctorj (26 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Wysiwyg said:


> There are still the sooks at the top level internationally.



Tim Cahill is one of the worst and most frequent offenders I've seen!  He can be tough as nails when he wants to be and is more than happy to fly into a tackle, but if he thinks it's to his advantage, he'll go down as if he was shot and roll around as if he was having some kind of fit.


----------



## tech/a (26 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

If Australia ever get* any good* at Soccer it will soon be embraced by all Australians.


----------



## gav (26 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



tech/a said:


> If Australia ever get* any good* at Soccer it will soon be embraced by all Australians.




Let's just hope that doesn't happen anytime soon.


----------



## bellenuit (26 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Although I like soccer and will watch some of the English Premier League matches and most matches that involve Ireland (my place of birth) and Australia, my pet hate about soccer is the condescending attitude that since it is the most popular "football" sport, it must therefore be the best football sport. AFL obviously is no good because it is only played in Australia. That sort of attitude I hate. Although SBS doesn't say it outright, I believe that is implicit in their calling their main soccer program "The World Game", rather than just "Association Football" or simply "Soccer". I think it is only in the last 10 years or so that they reported AFL results in their main News bulletins.

To me, equating most popular with best is like saying pop music is better than opera or classical or jazz or folk music. I like some pop music, but Britney Spears singing a song doesn't quite do the same for me as Pavarotti or Netrebko.


----------



## wayneL (27 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Bill M said:


> Then when I went to high school all the 10 pound Pommy immigrants were playing it, I wasn't wanted on their team. Not a lot has changed really, nearly every name in the Aussie team comes from another country originally.




And what country does your name come from originally?


----------



## Bill M (27 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



wayneL said:


> And what country does your name come from originally?



Very good Wayne, yes all our names came from somewhere else even if it was way back many decades ago but the point I was trying to make was that as kids all the Aussie kids played Aussie rules and the immigrants kids played soccer at the oval. It has never really been embraced by the local population to same extent and Rugby League or Aussie Rules, cheers.


----------



## robusta (27 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

What the hell is un-Australian?????

Sorry but the term really pisses me off. There are about 20mil of us and we range from champions to morons but we are all Aussies.


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



robusta said:


> What the hell is un-Australian?????
> 
> Sorry but the term really pisses me off. There are about 20mil of us and we range from champions to morons but we are all Aussies.



Good point. What is 'Australian'? I think there was a thread on that topic some time ago, and we might have come to a criteria. There probably is a set of values that we do follow as a general rule and that would maybe include not taking a dive and acting like an idiot. Individuals some time cross the boundary of course, but it's normally ridiculed as 'un sportsman like'. eg, the Chappell under arm. When an AFL player takes a dive he gets canned and loses total respect as a player. In soccer it's not just tolerated, but expected.


----------



## RandR (28 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



robusta said:


> What the hell is un-Australian?????
> 
> Sorry but the term really pisses me off. There are about 20mil of us and we range from champions to morons but we are all Aussies.




I think supporting/playing/following sport is Australian ...

I think anyone that puts down people based upon which sport they decide to be interested in is un-australian.

My self, i love soccer, i love the tactical chess like strategy and i also love its sheer simplicity, but thats me, i also love rugby union, and have an appreciation for its myriad rules and game because i have played alot of it.

Thats me, and i think its an australian trait to spend quite a considerable amount of time in there chosen sport.

People can like or follow whatever they like, be it AFL, soccer (football), rugby league, rugby union etc etc. They all have their positives and negatives, its silly to me to suggest that one is better then the other, when its all just personal preference.

I'll add im a Brisbane Roar, and Qld Reds member ...

Any other Brisbane Roar members on this site ? Its been quite a season !


----------



## J&M (29 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Yep I watch the Roar sometimes 
This year they have been almost unbeatable 
Top midfield who take there time and wait for the opening and they can all score goals. 
Any top team in any sport needs a good midfield who can attack and defend the ROAR have this 
Very well coached. 
This team plays for the full 90 Min's and keep coming at you even when a goal down 
They are a little like the Dutch team who play Total Football

James


----------



## Sean K (29 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



RandR said:


> I think supporting/playing/following sport is Australian ...
> 
> I think anyone that puts down people based upon which sport they decide to be interested in is un-australian.



Yes, being very keen on sport is very Australian. However, no one has put anyone down for following a particular sport RandR.

I love all sport but can not fully embrace European Football because of the antics and behaviour of the players. This behaviour has been imported, it is not Australian. 

I would love Australian soccer to be played in an Australian spirit.

Current young players rising up through the ranks think diving, faking injuries, and taking your shirt off and having sex with the corner flag after a goal is part of the game. It might be part of the game in Spain, but we shouldn't stoop so low. 

I am just hoping that our own sports don't start picking up this ugly facet of soccer.

Or, maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> Yes, being very keen on sport is very Australian. However, no one has put anyone down for following a particular sport RandR.
> 
> I love all sport but can not fully embrace European Football because of the antics and behaviour of the players. This behaviour has been imported, it is not Australian.
> 
> ...




I agree Kennas, the diving and faking is un-Australian. I believe it was imported from Italy and France and South America. All the mummy's boys took to it. The Poms are sick of it as well.

gg


----------



## the phantom (30 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Most players, play for 90 minutes, get high impact ankle smashes throughout the game ... watch the stats to see how much distance they cover in a single 90 mins ... these professionals continue the distance with continual injury.

One of the great things about the game, is that there is continual sportsmanship, where a player from the other team falls down, will be helped up by another player from the opposite team - very Aussie.

There is some faking ... which adds to the fun posting it on you-tube and taking the continual piss out of them.  To label them all as faking is very un-Australian.

Un-Australian is not supporting your country !

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie !!!!


----------



## RandR (30 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> Yes, being very keen on sport is very Australian. However, no one has put anyone down for following a particular sport RandR.
> 
> I love all sport but can not fully embrace European Football because of the antics and behaviour of the players. This behaviour has been imported, it is not Australian.
> 
> ...




hey kennas, i know your not putting down people based upon their chosen sport, i didnt intend my comment to come across that way.

I agree with your sentiment, diving and fakery have no place in the game, and is a facet of the game that the vast majority of soccer (football) fans despise, and in general are working towards eradicating.

I follow the A-league, am a member and watch nearly all socceroos games, and i cant see any of the young australian players picking up these traits in any major way like your alluding too.

To answer your question about getting it ...Maybe you dont get soccer (football) or maybe you do get it and it just doesnt appeal to you. Who knows dude, i guess only you can answer that one

 Truth is im a bit of a soccer (football) tragic, and cant get enough of it if im being honest. Ive just come home from the Brisbane V Melbourne Heart game (in which we have now gone 23 games undefeated, an extraordinary achievement in australian sport) and now getting really pumped and ready now to watch Australia v Japan in the Asian Cup final. 

 To tell you the truth i dont really get the appeal of AFL myself (your an AFL fan yeah ?)  but horses for courses. Ones mans garbage is another mans treasure after all !


----------



## RandR (30 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



J&M said:


> Yep I watch the Roar sometimes
> This year they have been almost unbeatable
> Top midfield who take there time and wait for the opening and they can all score goals.
> Any top team in any sport needs a good midfield who can attack and defend the ROAR have this
> ...




This year has been incredible, beautiful 4-3-3 football played in the way the game should be. The Cruyff like runs of Luke Devere, the rampaging fullbacks in Ivan Franjic and Stefanutto, extraordinary engines that are matty mckay and Partaluu, and the speed and incisiveness of Barbarouses and Solarzano. Its been a joy to watch, really, and now we'll be going off to do it in the Asian Champions League, im excited.

Ange Postecoglu has been a revelation, he's setting a culture and precedent at the club that will hopefully last a long time. Having a club culture and style of playing the game like that of the Ajaxs/Barcas/Arsenals of this world is something any football club should aspire to, no matter what level they play at imo.

Its going to be hard to top the success of this season. Other clubs will catch up next year.


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

You know, I may have to retract my comments in this thread.

I started thinking about other 'Australian' sports and I realise that the antics of a number of players is getting a bit crazy.

I'm thinking Shane Warne's celebrations after taking a wicket. Today, Brett Lee acts like a right goose. 

I caught an add for rugby a few minutes ago and some player was standing at the corner pole thing trying to have sex with it.

Then, there's Jason Akermanis in AFL....And that complete tosser Brendon Fevola.

Maybe the behaviour of these few is restricted to them and is not endemic like in soccer, but I sure hope the general pop doesn't start acting like these fools.

Or, maybe they've learnt this behaviour from soccer?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> You know, I may have to retract my comments in this thread.
> 
> I started thinking about other 'Australian' sports and I realise that the antics of a number of players is getting a bit crazy.
> 
> ...




Agree mate,

The place has not been the same since Jan 26th 1788.

gg


----------



## Happy (31 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> ....
> Having watched the soccer highlights tonight I have concluded quite emphatically that soccer is very very un-Australian.
> 
> Has anyone else thought that?





Yes, soccer should be called FOOTBALL for starters (ball is used and players predominantly use feet to steer the ball)

Australian Football on the other leg is mostly handled with hand and is not a ball either more like an egg.

(Sorry  )


----------



## ginar (31 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Happy said:


> Yes, soccer should be called FOOTBALL for starters (ball is used and players predominantly use feet to steer the ball)
> 
> Australian Football on the other leg is mostly handled with hand and is not a ball either more like an egg.
> 
> (Sorry  )



\

the only thing unaustralian here is this entire thread . whinging is meant to be an english trait , im not convinced they have that market cornered anymore , excuse the pun .   sport should be non discrimantory , guess i was wrong . i encourage any sport and denigrate none of them . im ashamed to be part of such a redneck society sometimes . bogans are such a crass lot .


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



ginar said:


> \
> 
> the only thing unaustralian here is this entire thread . whinging is meant to be an english trait , im not convinced they have that market cornered anymore , excuse the pun .   sport should be non discrimantory , guess i was wrong . i encourage any sport and denigrate none of them . im ashamed to be part of such a redneck society sometimes . bogans are such a crass lot .



You make a sound argument ginar.


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

There are just too many of these on youtube.



Maybe it's just all fun and games and I shouldn't take it so seriously.


----------



## jersey10 (31 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



tech/a said:


> If Australia ever get* any good* at Soccer it will soon be embraced by all Australians.




this says a lot about the average bogan sports fan




ginar said:


> \
> 
> the only thing unaustralian here is this entire thread . whinging is meant to be an english trait , im not convinced they have that market cornered anymore , excuse the pun .   sport should be non discrimantory , guess i was wrong . i encourage any sport and denigrate none of them . im ashamed to be part of such a redneck society sometimes . bogans are such a crass lot .




There is often a high correlation on the bogan scale and people who make statements such as the title of this thread regarding football


----------



## Pager (31 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

What a moronic statement to make 

Your must be bored.

SWT


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 January 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



ginar said:


> \
> 
> the only thing unaustralian here is this entire thread . whinging is meant to be an english trait , im not convinced they have that market cornered anymore , excuse the pun .   sport should be non discrimantory , guess i was wrong . i encourage any sport and denigrate none of them . im ashamed to be part of such a redneck society sometimes . bogans are such a crass lot .




Agree ginar, btw as I said on another thread grass is called yarndi up in North Queensland. Ask any bogan.

gg


----------



## J&M (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Great game tomorrow at Suncorp at 4 pm 
Brisbane Roar V Central Coast 
Brisbane unbeaten in 27 games 
44,000 tickets sold could be a sell out game
Roar should win but its Final time and the Coast will step up big time 
Looking forward to the game 

James


----------



## Tightwad (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Soccer is australian... everyone else calls it football.. except for americans.


----------



## DB008 (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

I don't pay close attention to the Australian league, l follow the EPL.


----------



## awg (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Admire the skill and athleticism of soccer

Dont like the insistence of soccer tragics that the game "must" be referred to as football...confusing in a country with 4 codes.

With respect to diving and feigning injury etc, perhaps the OP was drawing some comparison to other codes where it is definitely not accepted in the game ( due to the different nature and rules of the game)

If you take soft options in hard contact sport, you will be targeted and smashed..no place for wooses to hide on the League field


Being that AFL and League are Australian inventions, I suppose Union and Soccer, to some extent, suffer from that


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



kennas said:


> Maybe it's just all fun and games and I shouldn't take it so seriously.



Ha. That tube video was funny and stupid at the same time. The coach pretends to butt the player and then pretends he was butted by the player. Stooopid.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



awg said:


> Being that AFL and League are Australian inventions, I suppose Union and Soccer, to some extent, suffer from that




Rugby League originated in England.



> The history of rugby league as a separate form of rugby football goes back to 1895 in Huddersfield, Northern England when the Northern Rugby Football Union broke away from the established Rugby Football Union to administer its own competition.


----------



## awg (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Wysiwyg said:


> Rugby League originated in England.




I knew that!

just typical of the half-baked, misplaced jingoistic remarks from redneck bogans


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



awg said:


> just typical of the half-baked, misplaced jingoistic remarks from redneck bogans



How dare you abuse me openly on a forum. Ref, ref


----------



## startrader (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

I'm not a bogan and I agree that soccer is un-Australian.  I actually don't think you can beat a really good game of Rugby League.


----------



## Knobby22 (13 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Watching SBS tonight and the newsreader said to the sports commentator - 

"So Australian Football has finally made it" - she was talking about the large crowd at the A league final -talk about confusing. 

I think you should say what type of football it is which means calling it by its traditional Australian name, soccer or if that is too match too swallow so the round ball game or something and then you can call it football after that.


----------



## J&M (14 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



startrader said:


> I'm not a bogan and I agree that soccer is un-Australian.  I actually don't think you can beat a really good game of Rugby League.




Tell that to the 50,000+ Australians at Suncorp yesterday
Great game to watch 
Brisbane down 2.0 into extra time with 5 Min's to go scored 1 goal 
the whole crowd were singing BRISBANE BRISBANE then got the second goal with the last minute of the game. how good was that !!!
won the penalty shoot out Brisbane goal keeper saved 2 penalties 
The 50.000 went wild  almost all stayed to watch the Roar rise the trophy !!
Now you tell me that's NOT Australian ???


----------



## bathuu (14 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Why do we have to threat everything from australian or unaustralian perspective. Very vague idea.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

A very nice win by The Roar.

The World Game.

gg


----------



## J&M (15 March 2011)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> A very nice win by The Roar.
> 
> The World Game.
> 
> gg




Good comment GG
 I always read your interesting posts and some bring a smile to my face as you are not far from the truth and the facts with your comments 
keep posting for your next 5000 !!! 

Cheers
James


----------



## Tink (15 June 2012)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Have we got a Euro Soccer thread?
UEFA
Is anyone watching/interested in it?

Didnt want to start one if no one is interested.


----------



## dutchie (15 June 2012)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Tink said:


> Have we got a Euro Soccer thread?
> UEFA
> Is anyone watching/interested in it?
> 
> Didnt want to start one if no one is interested.




Hi Tink

I'm watching Euro 2012. Good quality football, second only to the World Cup.

SBS will have four live games during finals - should be worth watching (although at bad time for us).

Was hoping _the Oranje_ would do better. They need a minor miracle to stay in it. Germany looking good.

(Why the Dutch wear orange colours to sports events -- Orange is the color of the Dutch Royal Family. The lineage of the current dynasty -- the House of Oranje-Nassau -- dates back to Willem van Oranje (William of Orange). But while the colour orange has royal roots in the Netherlands, today it symbolizes a broader pride in the country and in being Dutch. )


----------



## Timmy (15 June 2012)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Tink said:


> Have we got a Euro Soccer thread?
> UEFA
> Is anyone watching/interested in it?
> 
> Didnt want to start one if no one is interested.




Good idea Tink.


----------



## burglar (15 June 2012)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



dutchie said:


> ... dates back to Willem van Oranje (William of Orange). ...




http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willem_van_Oranje

Its all double dutch to me!!


----------



## Tink (16 June 2012)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Thanks Timmy 

Hi Dutchie, 
I have been watching them too, the ones that are a decent hour, but mainly Italy, which are not fairing too well. We have to hope for Spain or Croatia both to lose, and us to win against Ireland, for us to get in.
Was disappointed with our last game.

I enjoy the finals no matter who is playing though.
Spain didnt play as well as I thought, but we will see come the finals.


----------



## Logique (16 June 2012)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*

Same old same old with the Dutch team. Too many egos. Robben tried to do it all himself against Germany. They persisted too long with Van Persie, when Huntelaar should have come on.


----------



## dutchie (16 June 2012)

*Re: Soccer is un-Australian*



Logique said:


> Same old same old with the Dutch team. Too many egos. Robben tried to do it all himself against Germany. They persisted too long with Van Persie, when Huntelaar should have come on.




Yes there is always something going on. 
They have the talent but just can't get it together at crucial times.
I would still like to see them win the World Cup one day as they have been the entertainers on many occasions.


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2012)

Seems I was generally outvoted with the thread title, so it's been reinvigorated.


----------



## shag (16 June 2012)

kennas said:


> Seems I was generally outvoted with the thread title, so it's been reinvigorated.




no mate, its 4 f... opps i mean homosexuals to b pr or asexuals.
apart from the pathetic rorts n corrupt rulling body-even worse than the irb-who wants to bum someone in public let alone watch such.

weve played both-scooter untill we were old enough to ignore conditioning-n can assure anyone theres no man love up the front row n rucks n mauls. heatbutting etc yes.  we never shared the keg during n drink till after after the game too, across a table....

we could count too unlike thread subject, ie work out when the opposition was overtly n generously shouting us.

nothing like a real game, like the ones with oval balls generally. im a bit wary scooter players n watchers r sans said items, round or oval.

like australasia cant really play such sport, n we tend to excell at sports.  

just my expert opinion. im not bias either or one eyed.


----------



## burglar (16 June 2012)

shag said:


> ...
> just my expert opinion. ...




Gee, I'm glad I have a mute button on my speakers!!

Seriously though,

Soccer is unAustralian in that it is global. 
As the Socceroos get more Dutch coaches and 
climb the global score chart, 
the more popular the sport will become!!

Feyenoord Rotterdam!!


----------



## Tink (19 June 2012)

Woo we are in 
Nothing worse having to watch 2 games at the same time.
We will see how far we go 

Thanks for changing the title Kennas
I can understand what you are saying that soccer is so different, but I think it depends on a persons preference.

AFL is still the game I prefer, but enjoy most sports, especially main events.


----------



## dutchie (19 June 2012)

Holland well and truly out - three games, three losses - 

First quarterfinal between Germany and Greece - how appropriate  - Germany should win *both* matches.

SBS One -  live coverage Quarter Final - *Czech Rep. Vs Portugal*,  Friday 22nd 4.00 am


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2012)

dutchie said:


> SBS One -  live coverage Quarter Final - *Czech Rep. Vs Portugal*,  Friday 22nd 4.00 am




How poor has to coverage of Euro 2012 been?
Terrible!
Nothing on SBS so far. Some delayed matches, 2 days later...delayed? More like a replay.

So if you have wanted to watch the soccer - it's on FOX, but only as an *extra* paid subscription - Setanta sports.


----------



## McLovin (19 June 2012)

DB008 said:


> How poor has to coverage of Euro 2012 been?
> Terrible!
> Nothing on SBS so far. Some delayed matches, 2 days later...delayed? More like a replay.
> 
> So if you have wanted to watch the soccer - it's on FOX, but only as an *extra* paid subscription - Setanta sports.




What's the reason SBS didn't get the rights for the whole tournament? Is it cost?

I have Setanta but really, I'd prefer it on SBS they do an excellent job when it comes to sports. Their coverage of the Ashes was much better than Nine's, IMO.


----------



## Boggo (19 June 2012)

Tink said:


> I can understand what you are saying that *soccer is so different*, but I think it depends on a persons preference.




Precious little darlings - HTFU


----------



## dutchie (19 June 2012)

McLovin said:


> What's the reason SBS didn't get the rights for the whole tournament? Is it cost?
> 
> I have Setanta but really, I'd prefer it on SBS they do an excellent job when it comes to sports. Their coverage of the Ashes was much better than Nine's, IMO.




SBS only have the rights to 4 games live.

2 quarter finals, 1 semi final and the final.

Probably saving their money for the World Cup coverage!


----------



## dutchie (19 June 2012)

Boggo said:


> Precious little darlings - HTFU




What are you trying to say?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/338925-10-of-the-worst-football-injuries-ever/page/1


----------



## Boggo (19 June 2012)

dutchie said:


> What are you trying to say?




Precious little darlings, "mummy mummy, get me back to my Maserati, I have broken a nail" FFS !

http://www.wimp.com/fakinginjuries/


----------



## McLovin (19 June 2012)

dutchie said:


> SBS only have the rights to 4 games live.
> 
> 2 quarter finals, 1 semi final and the final.
> 
> Probably saving their money for the World Cup coverage!




I'm surprised no one picked up the TV rights, like Fox Sports. Not many people have Sentanta (I think I'm the only one I know). Shame really.


----------



## dutchie (20 June 2012)

Czech Rep. Vs Portugal
(1/4 Final)

SBS Live  Friday 22nd June 4.00 am AEST



Spain vs France 
(1/4 final)

SBS Live Sunday 24th June  4.00 AEST


----------



## RandR (20 June 2012)

Boggo said:


> Precious little darlings, "mummy mummy, get me back to my Maserati, I have broken a nail" FFS !
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/fakinginjuries/




lol .. this from just a few weeks ago. lol if you honestly dont believe professional athletes in all sports dont feign injuries. Or milk the refs in any way they can. Theres no doubt its more pronounced in some cultures in soccer but puhleaze.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/league-news/bunnies-cop-slap-on-the-wrist-for-taylors-setpiece-shenanigans-20120508-1yba3.html


----------



## Tink (20 June 2012)

Good to hear dutchie.
Thanks for that.
Will be good games to watch

Italy play England the next day, I think


----------



## Tink (22 June 2012)

Portugal is through.

I think its abit unfair with the semi finals, that the other team gets 2 extra days to rest.


----------



## dutchie (22 June 2012)

Tink said:


> Portugal is through.
> 
> I think its a bit unfair with the semi finals, that the other team gets 2 extra days to rest.




Luck of the draw??

Not much of a game this morning - don't think Portugal will go any further after their next game.

Hope tomorrow mornings game is better.


----------



## Tink (23 June 2012)

Germany are playing well, think it might be their turn this year.
Be interesting to see if Spain get through tomorrow, might be between them two.

Yes must be the luck of the draw.

Looking forward to Italy and England on Monday.


----------



## dutchie (23 June 2012)

Tink said:


> Germany are playing well, think it might be their turn this year.
> Be interesting to see if Spain get through tomorrow, might be between them two.




Yep I agree - Germany is the team to beat.

Some great goals scored Vs Greece.


----------



## Tink (24 June 2012)

Well Spain came through, dutchie, had a feeling they would.
I think its going to be a Germany-Spain Final.

I wonder which game they will show out of the semi finals.

I have been enjoying them.
Few more games to go.


----------



## jersey10 (24 June 2012)

Prediction

England 3 Italy 1.


----------



## Tink (24 June 2012)

Who ever gets through, I dont think we will last long with Germany.

OK I say Italy 2 England 1


----------



## jersey10 (24 June 2012)

Tink said:


> Who ever gets through, I dont think we will last long with Germany.
> 
> OK I say Italy 2 England 1




Because of the dodgy timezone thing i haven't watched any games, but in the highlights i have seen Germany have looked the goods.


----------



## Tink (24 June 2012)

jersey10 said:


> Because of the dodgy timezone thing i haven't watched any games, but in the highlights i have seen Germany have looked the goods.




Yes, I think it will be their year.


----------



## Tink (25 June 2012)

Italy win 4-2 on penalties

OMG - great game to both

:bananasmi 
Get to dance a few more days


----------



## dutchie (25 June 2012)

Tink said:


> Italy win 4-2 on penalties
> 
> OMG - great game to both
> 
> ...




Think they (Italy) can win it Tink?  I have not seen the Italians yet so I don't know how they are travelling. 

0 - 0 --> Must admit that this is perceived as a flaw in football - no goals even after extra time and then a penalty shoot out.
I would rather see a player drop off situation - worth a trial I reckon.


----------



## Tink (25 June 2012)

Yes I find that a flaw too dutchie, with penalty kicks being the option.

I cant say if I think we will go right through, our games have all been close - Germany has been playing well, but you never know on the day.


----------



## jersey10 (25 June 2012)

dutchie said:


> Think they (Italy) can win it Tink?  I have not seen the Italians yet so I don't know how they are travelling.
> 
> 0 - 0 --> Must admit that this is perceived as a flaw in football - no goals even after extra time and then a penalty shoot out.
> I would rather see a player drop off situation - worth a trial I reckon.




I don't understand the perception that a draw or no goals in a game of football is a flaw.  What is the reasoning behind this?


----------



## dutchie (25 June 2012)

jersey10 said:


> I don't understand the perception that a draw or no goals in a game of football is a flaw.  What is the reasoning behind this?




Most spectators want to see goals. That's where the excitement is.

There is more likelihood of a scoreless draw in football compared to rugby, league, aussie rules etc 

I am sure there are purists who may be able to appreciate the even contest of a draw. However most spectators who pay to attend any sport want to see points scored as well.

In watching football I like to see goals scored, rugby league tries scored, cricket runs made etc  etc.


----------



## jersey10 (25 June 2012)

dutchie said:


> Most spectators want to see goals. That's where the excitement is.
> 
> There is more likelihood of a scoreless draw in football compared to rugby, league, aussie rules etc
> 
> ...




The only difference between a game with goals and a game without goals is literally a few seconds when the ball goes over the line.  The rest of the game is the same.  To say that a game was better because there were more goals scored seems a bit simple when the game is the same for the other 89 minutes.


----------



## Tink (25 June 2012)

I find the penalty shoot outs hard on the losing team.
To play a full game and then to lose to a few kicks..
But they have to get a score so .....


----------



## Tink (26 June 2012)

My view dutchie is, Germany is a fast team, quick goals. Though Italy had it in their quarter most of the game against England, they just couldnt get those goals.
Germany would have preferred England for some reason so maybe I am missing something.
We will see on Friday.

I see they are broadcasting the Portugal/Spain game on Thursday morning on SBS.


----------



## dutchie (26 June 2012)

Tink said:


> My view dutchie is, Germany is a fast team, quick goals. Though Italy had it in their quarter most of the game against England, they just couldnt get those goals.
> Germany would have preferred England for some reason so maybe I am missing something.
> We will see on Friday.
> 
> I see they are broadcasting the Portugal/Spain game on Thursday morning on SBS.




Hi Tink

Yes Germany are fast and their defense is good too. From what highlights I have seen I think Germany will have too much power for the Italians but you never know (at this level) when an upset will occur.

Local derby on Thursday should go to Spain.

Final will be on SBS live Monday 2 July 4:00am AEST


----------



## Tink (28 June 2012)

Hi dutchie and thanks 

Well Spain are through, feel for Portugal though as I think they played well today.
All in the game..

Just sharing a little trivia -- Germany have never won a competitive game against Italy. 
-- and I hope it stays that way lol

 Should be a good game tomorrow too.


----------



## dutchie (28 June 2012)

Tink said:


> Hi dutchie and thanks
> 
> Well Spain are through, feel for Portugal though as I think they played well today.
> All in the game..
> ...




Solid defenses carry the day again. Still disappointed about a scoreless draw.
Portugal did better than I thought they would and even had a few chances to win it.
I would hate the pressure of those penalty shoot outs!

Good luck tomorrow Tink. I hope we see a few goals!


_Just sharing a little trivia -- Germany have never won a competitive game against Italy. 
-- and I hope it stays that way lol_
History does tend to repeat.


----------



## Tink (28 June 2012)

Yes, I thought Portugal were going to win at one stage too, was disappointed for them at the end.
I actually thought they played better than Spain, just my opinion.
I agree, wouldnt like the pressure of those penalty shoot outs either.

Thanks, no matter who wins, am looking forward to it.  
I do enjoy these events.


----------



## dutchie (29 June 2012)

Tink said:


> Thanks, no matter who wins, am looking forward to it.
> I do enjoy these events.




Congrats Tink - you will really enjoy the final now!

Was it a good game? At least there were some goals.


----------



## Tink (29 June 2012)

Thanks dutchie 

Italy dominated that first quarter but Germany came back abit hungrier the second, not enough to win the game. 
Italy 2 - Germany 0
Yep, you got your goals, no penalty shoot outs this time, was a good game.

Fancy the German coach saying they can beat anyone, not Italy they cant.
The hoodoo has stuck : )

Italy vs Spain -- the Final : )


----------



## dutchie (29 June 2012)

Tink said:


> Thanks dutchie
> 
> Italy dominated that first quarter but Germany came back abit hungrier the second, not enough to win the game.
> Italy 2 - Germany 0
> ...




I know your one eyed Tink but wasn't it *2 - 1   *   LOL

The hoodoo continues (history does repeat)


----------



## Tink (29 June 2012)

Oh it was to, sorry, did say they tried to come back


----------



## Tink (30 June 2012)

OK I will take a punt and say, I think Italy can go the whole way.
Last Spain and Italy met, was the start of the tournament, it was a draw.
Italy has come a long way since the start, our downfall is kicking those goals and if we can get a few, we are in.

As said, I thought Portugal played better than Spain.
Just my opinion.

Quite a few would have lost money on the last game - soccer is never a sure thing with 2 big teams.


----------



## Tink (2 July 2012)

Congratulations to Spain.

God, what else could go wrong, down to 10 men at half time.
They did to us what we did to Germany, 2 goals in the first half.

Oh well, we did better than I thought we would have at the start of the tournament, and made the Final, we do have Spain to thank for beating Croatia and letting us qualify.


----------



## dutchie (2 July 2012)

Commiserations Tink

Spain have shown their class in this tournament to follow their World Cup victory.

Italy did well to get to final and came up against a world class team.

Glad to see some good goals in the final.


----------



## Tink (2 July 2012)

Thanks dutchie -- yeah I wont take that away from them, they played an excellent game.

Good on them.


----------



## Sean K (15 November 2012)

Can someone confirm I just saw that?

Photoshopped right?

http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...goal-ever-scored/story-fndkzvnd-1226517161127


----------



## dutchie (15 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Can someone confirm I just saw that?
> 
> Photoshopped right?
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...goal-ever-scored/story-fndkzvnd-1226517161127





Its real.

Looks like it was a better game than the friendly   Netherlands V Germany   0 - 0   on SBS this morning !!


----------



## sptrawler (15 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Can someone confirm I just saw that?
> 
> Photoshopped right?
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...goal-ever-scored/story-fndkzvnd-1226517161127




That was pretty shot, to pull it off inside the penalty area, is good. What he did was special, bet he thought so too.
Magic moment in history, I wouldn't mind a $1 for every time that footage is played.


----------



## Logique (16 November 2012)

Apparently it's not even Ibrahimovic's favourite. I've seen planty of better goals than that. Not the best ever by a long chalk.


----------



## bellenuit (16 November 2012)

Logique said:


> Apparently it's not even Ibrahimovic's favourite. I've seen planty of better goals than that. Not the best ever by a long chalk.




I agree Logique.  It was really just a good scissors kick that went the right direction towards the open goal.  If the goalie or a defender had been better placed, it would have been easily saved and nothing more would have been thought of it. IMO, to qualify as best goal ever, it should be a superb difficult shot that beat an excellent defence. The defence here was mediocre.


----------



## shag (21 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Can someone confirm I just saw that?
> 
> Photoshopped right?
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...goal-ever-scored/story-fndkzvnd-1226517161127




jeez kennas, i thought u were an oval ball MAN....
if u r so bored how about watching a groper down from your pad grow or frying one up for the homeless out here or such. they r about as sexually integral as scooter players nowadays.

congrads on yr mo man example. shame it gets little traction, only see adds on wifebashing etc, not underfunded and under recognised basic mens health.

good on you, i'll follow yr blog. i might send one of the dodgy homeless doods up the road with a nice green 100buk note for the cause, tho u live near a bottle shop so u'll know whats gone wrong if it doesnt turn up.....

i thought the thread was 'scooter is unaustralian'. oh well.


----------



## Tisme (4 March 2017)

Another incubating foreign infection :

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...e/news-story/7f8c8ad12f17b9e9b874f7fec6d673e7


----------



## dutchie (4 March 2017)

Tisme said:


> Another incubating foreign infection :
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...e/news-story/7f8c8ad12f17b9e9b874f7fec6d673e7



Football hooligans are a waste of space.


----------



## Logique (30 March 2017)

Good on Ange Postecoglue for sticking to an attacking plan for the 2017 World Cup qualification round Socceroos.

I remember the Eddie Thomson days, when it was put up the shutters and defend, just defend only, because we weren't good enough, apparently.. let's never return to that mindset.

We must play our own buccaneering Aussie football, let the chips fall where they may. 

And re-appoint Postecoglue, whatever the short term results.


----------



## noirua (13 April 2019)

An U-17 footballer in Mexico is extremely fortunate to score after hitting the crossbar during a penalty shootout.

https://news.sky.com/story/a-bit-of-luck-and-magic-11689504


----------

